# Stolen gear, now what?



## akiskev (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been shooting photos using Canon DSLRs since the EOS 350d era.
Last year I jumped from the 700d to the 6D mkII + Tamron 24 70 G2 and was very happy with it. My only complaint was the focus points that were crammed to the center of the frame plus the AFMA I had to perform to my lenses to get the best out of them. Still I had a considerable miss rate on action shots, but it was acceptable. Sadly camera and lens were stolen a month ago and now I'm trying to see what I should do.

I thought of switching to another brand, so I tested Fuji and Sony. Fuji is a no no for me since I don't like the button placing. Especially the shutter button on XT-30 and XT-3 being on top.. what were they thinking? Anyways, Sony has nice ergonomics but if I switch to it, I'll have to get rid of all my lenses and buy Sony equivalents. I don't think I can justify that.

My current lens lineup is: EFS 17-55, EF 16-35 f4L IS, Tamron 35 1.8 VC, Canon 70-200 2.8 I, Canon 70-300L IS which cover most of my needs (travel/candid shots - car racing - concerts).

What would you suggest me doing? One option would be getting the 6d mkII again, but I'm trying to explore other possibilities like: Get an M6 mkII with viewfinder+EF adapter to use for sports and some kind of EOS R later (mid-2020) to utilize my FF lenses to the max. Does this make sense? What would you do if you were in my place?


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 17, 2019)

I'd get a used 5D4 and sell the EF-S 17-55. AF is much better than 6D2. 

It's hard to go from FF back to APS-C. But the frame rate of the M6 Mark II is impressive... really impressive.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 18, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> I'd get a used 5D4 and sell the EF-S 17-55. AF is much better than 6D2.
> ...


+1

That lens lineup is pointing towards FF. APS-C would be a step back.
EOS R is interesting for the future but don't one before you've tested the EVF.
For me the EVF is not yet ready for real sports and action photos but YMMV so try it out.
And then I'd do it like Random Orbits said, if budget is there.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. 5D IV is a bit expensive and bulky for my taste, but I'll definitely consider it.
I've tried the EOS R viewfinder at a shop. It was the first one that looked good enough to my eyes. I wish I could rent an R to test it in real life situations.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 18, 2019)

akiskev said:


> Thanks for the input guys. 5D IV is a bit expensive and bulky for my taste, but I'll definitely consider it.
> I've tried the EOS R viewfinder at a shop. It was the first one that looked good enough to my eyes. I wish I could rent an R to test it in real life situations.



For portraits, the R is better. It can AF nearly anywhere you can see, and it is accurate. EyeAF makes it easy especially if the subject is facing you -- and the firmware that will be released soon will make it better. It focuses more accurately than my 5D4 which is pretty good to start with.

To see if the R EVF is good enough for you for action, have someone walk in the store and take a burst. The lag in updating the EVF in a burst was not short enough for me. If it is for you, then the R is your answer. Cheaper than the 5D4 and you can use RF glass. For me, I use the 5D4 for my kids sports and travel (GPS). For everything else, the R is great.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 18, 2019)

akiskev said:


> Thanks for the input guys. 5D IV is a bit expensive and bulky for my taste, but I'll definitely consider it.
> I've tried the EOS R viewfinder at a shop. It was the first one that looked good enough to my eyes. I wish I could rent an R to test it in real life situations.



Its pretty easy to rent lenses, cameras and almost any photo/video gear....

Example: Canon EOS R Body Rental

I've rented lenses from these guys and had good luck with them, so you might give them a look, but there are a host of other companies that rent gear.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2019)

akiskev said:


> I've been shooting photos using Canon DSLRs since the EOS 350d era.
> Last year I jumped from the 700d to the 6D mkII + Tamron 24 70 G2 and was very happy with it. My only complaint was the focus points that were crammed to the center of the frame plus the AFMA I had to perform to my lenses to get the best out of them. Still I had a considerable miss rate on action shots, but it was acceptable. Sadly camera and lens were stolen a month ago and now I'm trying to see what I should do.
> 
> I thought of switching to another brand, so I tested Fuji and Sony. Fuji is a no no for me since I don't like the button placing. Especially the shutter button on XT-30 and XT-3 being on top.. what were they thinking? Anyways, Sony has nice ergonomics but if I switch to it, I'll have to get rid of all my lenses and buy Sony equivalents. I don't think I can justify that.
> ...


Since you were happy with the 6D MK II, consider the EOS RP which uses the same sensor, but has a very wide spread of AF points, requires no AFMA, uses EF-S and EF lenses(with adapter) in addition to the new RF line. I think you will like the flexability of a wider lens selection, and better autofocus.

If you do a lot of sports, its not a good choice, but for all around use without needing new lenses, its something to consider. 

You likely don't want to go back to a crop sensor once you have owned full frame, and the RP body is as small as a crop DSLR.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 21, 2019)

I found an EOS R and tested it in moving cars. I used the 1st gen 70-200 2.8 The EVF freezes during acquiring focus and after capturing the shot. I turned off the image review, but there was still a noticeable delay. Way more than the blackout on my 6d mkii.. Now I'm sure I cannot use the R for action shots the way I was intending to. I'll test the M6 MKII when it hits the shelves. It's my last hope for canon mirrorless. If the EVF doesn't freeze like the R, I will consider getting it for sure. Crop form factor is a plus for me for action shots. For all other things though, I'd prefer the FF.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 22, 2019)

akiskev said:


> ...
> I'll test the M6 MKII when it hits the shelves. It's my last hope for canon mirrorless. If the EVF doesn't freeze like the R, I will consider getting it for sure.
> ...


I wouldn't expect it to better than the R EVF. But maybe it is. 
Please let us know your opinion.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 22, 2019)

akiskev said:


> I found an EOS R and tested it in moving cars. I used the 1st gen 70-200 2.8 The EVF freezes during acquiring focus and after capturing the shot. I turned off the image review, but there was still a noticeable delay. Way more than the blackout on my 6d mkii.. Now I'm sure I cannot use the R for action shots the way I was intending to. I'll test the M6 MKII when it hits the shelves. It's my last hope for canon mirrorless. If the EVF doesn't freeze like the R, I will consider getting it for sure. Crop form factor is a plus for me for action shots. For all other things though, I'd prefer the FF.


If crop factor is a plus for you, them 90D is an excellent option.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 23, 2019)

akiskev said:


> I found an EOS R and tested it in moving cars. I used the 1st gen 70-200 2.8 The EVF freezes during acquiring focus and after capturing the shot. I turned off the image review, but there was still a noticeable delay. Way more than the blackout on my 6d mkii.. Now I'm sure I cannot use the R for action shots the way I was intending to. I'll test the M6 MKII when it hits the shelves. It's my last hope for canon mirrorless. If the EVF doesn't freeze like the R, I will consider getting it for sure. Crop form factor is a plus for me for action shots. For all other things though, I'd prefer the FF.




Maybe try it with a bit more modern lens and see how it goes?

Just a thought.....

C


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 23, 2019)

akiskev said:


> I found an EOS R and tested it in moving cars. I used the 1st gen 70-200 2.8 The EVF freezes during acquiring focus and after capturing the shot. I turned off the image review, but there was still a noticeable delay. Way more than the blackout on my 6d mkii.. Now I'm sure I cannot use the R for action shots the way I was intending to. I'll test the M6 MKII when it hits the shelves. It's my last hope for canon mirrorless. If the EVF doesn't freeze like the R, I will consider getting it for sure. Crop form factor is a plus for me for action shots. For all other things though, I'd prefer the FF.



This is a well known characteristic of the R, which is why a lot of us still use mirrored bodies for sports/action. I tried the M6 Mark II a few weeks ago at a Canon event at a local store, and the difference is night and day. At 14 frames per second with AF, it is much easier to follow action than the R, so much so that it feels like cheating.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 23, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Maybe try it with a bit more modern lens and see how it goes?
> 
> Just a thought.....
> 
> C


I've tried the R mount 24-105.. same behavior.

Today I tried the A7 III with the Sigma MC-11 adapter and Canon EF 50 1.4, Tamron 35 1.8 VC and Canon 70-200 2.8 I. OH. MY. GOD. Simply amazing experience. Impressive AF speed on AF-C, eye-tracking working like a charm. I was genuinely impressed. 

I thought my search was over, but I've just read this :



Random Orbits said:


> This is a well known characteristic of the R, which is why a lot of us still use mirrored bodies for sports/action. I tried the M6 Mark II a few weeks ago at a Canon event at a local store,* and the difference is night and day*. At 14 frames per second with AF, it is much easier to follow action than the R, so much so that it feels like cheating.



Now I need to test the M6 mkII before I make my final decision.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 24, 2019)

I think I heard a major firmware update for the R is coming soon.....might wanna wait to see if that improves things....?


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 24, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I think I heard a major firmware update for the R is coming soon.....might wanna wait to see if that improves things....?



It'll help with face/eye detect but it doesn't solve the EVF lag/delay during a burst capture. That was my impression when trying the R with the new firmware during the Canon event.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 24, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> It'll help with face/eye detect but it doesn't solve the EVF lag/delay during a burst capture. That was my impression when trying the R with the new firmware during the Canon event.



Interesting.

I've yet to see any of the "R" cameras in meatspace yet.....I'll have to give it a try and see what you're talking about.

Thanks and good luck with your choice(s)!!!

C

ps. I'm gonna likely wait around for a 5D type mirrorless camera, hoping in the next year or two they come out with one of those....


----------



## akiskev (Sep 25, 2019)

Today I got this used for ~130$ :



This doesn't mean my fate is sealed.. I can still sell it if Canon impresses me with updated firmwares or m6 mkii... hmmmmmm


----------



## akiskev (Sep 28, 2019)

So.. I had a chance to test the EOS R again, but with the 1.4.0 firmware this time (I updated it myself in the shop heheee).
I made sure it was on Continuous focus, smooth display performance, high speed shooting and Image review off (@CanonFanBoy thanks for the tips).
Although the camera was very responsive in general, the viewfinder kept persisting the last taken frame instead of blacking out for a fraction of a second in a dslr manner. As I said earlier, this is super confusing to my brain when I'm trying to track a subject - e.g panning.

Example with my (stolen) 6d mkII and 70-200 2.8 @180mm


With the EOS R, I'm suspecting that I wouldn't be able to keep pointing at the car while taking burst shots in the same effortless way I could with the 6d..

Since I don't think I can recalibrate my brain to this new thing, I'll either buy a 6d mkii again or a Sony A7 III.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2019)

akiskev said:


> So.. I had a chance to test the EOS R again, but with the 1.4.0 firmware this time (I updated it myself in the shop heheee).
> I made sure it was on Continuous focus, smooth display performance, high speed shooting and Image review off (@CanonFanBoy thanks for the tips).
> Although the camera was very responsive in general, the viewfinder kept persisting the last taken frame instead of blacking out for a fraction of a second in a dslr manner. As I said earlier, this is super confusing to my brain when I'm trying to track a subject - e.g panning.
> 
> ...



My R is the same, You can't use it to track a moving object due to the delay. When it goes live again, you have to locate and position the subject again. I'm not sure that its technically possible with a mirrorless. It does not update the viewfinder while its reading out and storing the image.

I will be curious to see if a high end model works around this.

I don't shoot really fast things, mostly people dancing or moving on a stage, but it is still very frustrating. Even so, for most uses, I grab my R rather than my 5D MK IV.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My R is the same, You can't use it to track a moving object due to the delay. When it goes live again, you have to locate and position the subject again. I'm not sure that its technically possible with a mirrorless. It does not update the viewfinder while its reading out and storing the image.
> 
> I will be curious to see if a high end model works around this.
> 
> I don't shoot really fast things, mostly people dancing or moving on a stage, but it is still very frustrating. Even so, for most uses, I grab my R rather than my 5D MK IV.


This is very likely a lack of computing power. I suspect that a high end R will have dual (or quad) processors and be able to do both at once. Time will tell.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 30, 2019)

After a lot of testing and bargaining.. I present you my new FF combo. A7 III with Tamron 28-75. I'm not planning to sell any of my EF lenses though. I'll make good use of them with the MC-11 converter.



My only concern now is the ergonomics. Sony feels like holding a small brick, whereas canon 700d and 6d mkII felt like they were carved for my hand.

I'm done for now.. At least until Canon announces a prosumer mirrorless FF that can do action photography decently


----------

